# Info on this saddle? Brand? Original appearance?



## Tyberius (Mar 1, 2019)

Trying to find any information on this saddle from my 1910ish big K badged Kenwood. Has (or had...) a plywood sub-base and I assume a stuffed leather top. Seams like saddles seem to be found in intact condtion or bare frames and not a lot in between so I haven't been able ID it.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 1, 2019)

Don’t know much about saddles but it looks like a Troxel


----------



## Tyberius (Mar 4, 2019)

(sound of crickets chirping)


----------



## Rambler (Mar 4, 2019)

Tyberius said:


> (sound of crickets chirping)



I think the crickets you are hearing is due to this question being difficult to answer without knowing the brand of saddle. Have you checked with The Wheelmen library to see if they have a "1910ish big K badged Kenwood" catalog in their collection in order to see what the catalog says what saddle the bike was equipped with? The Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen, OH also has a large collection of original bicycle catalogs, possibly they could help ID the saddle if they have the appropriate catalog.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2019)

could possibly narrow it down due to the semi-circular brace ring at the rear. (vs straight or stamped metal....)


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 4, 2019)

bricycle said:


> could possibly narrow it down due to the semi-circular brace ring at the rear. (vs straight or stamped metal....)



mesinger had that feature.





and presently there is this mesinger, in not much better shape for not so cheap on the bay.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173304036420


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 4, 2019)

Here are some examples...


----------



## Tyberius (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info everyone. I know from this 1895 Kenwood catalog they did make their own proprietary saddles (or repackaged someone else's). None of theyse looked anything like mine so hence my query- these all seem more like racing or gender-reassignment saddles. Anyway, I guess no silver bullet in terms of identification, but I do appreciate the help - it will help inform what I do with the renovations.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2019)

Since your bike has a coaster brake, (looks like a New Departure Model A?)  if it is original to the bike, your bike is newer than 1900. Your 1910 (+ or -) date might be correct. The 1895 catalog is of little use. 
 Your saddle does look like one from maybe 1910, more likely it is newer than 1910.

Do you want to restore or replace the saddle that you have? Or do you want to determine what saddle the bike might have had originally?


----------



## Tyberius (Mar 5, 2019)

FTT-

Good eye! it is a ND model A coaster brake.  I would like to know what saddle it had on its originally. The more I stare at mine I'm wondering if mine is missing a front loop spring?

Original renovation plan: Source period hubs and have replica wheels made so that bicycle can be a rider but could also be put back to "as-found" condition. I have a replacement model A rear hub, having trouble finding a correct front hub (its quite narrow in width). I had an artisan make new wooden grips, found OK-ish period pedals.

Evolving renovation Plan: I don't realistically see this ever going to be a wall hanger / museum piece- just not rare or valuable enough. Tires are old but not original, I might just trash the rims and wheels and have new wood rims and appropriate tires put on. Probably renovate existing saddle or find acceptable modern replica.







fat tire trader said:


> Since your bike has a coaster brake, (looks like a New Departure Model A?)  if it is original to the bike, your bike is newer than 1900. Your 1910 (+ or -) date might be correct. The 1895 catalog is of little use.
> Your saddle does look like one from maybe 1910, more likely it is newer than 1910.
> 
> Do you want to restore or replace the saddle that you have? Or do you want to determine what saddle the bike might have had originally?


----------



## Rambler (Mar 5, 2019)

*Tyberius*
I found ads for 1907 and 1908 Kenwood but neither have your seat. Either your bike is later or your seat may have been replaced with a more comfortable seat at some point. I don't think your seat is missing the front spring. With that pivot bracket and mounting bolt attached to the front of the seat frame I am quite sure your seat never had a front spring.

*1907*





*1908*


----------

